# Antenne WiFi



## macdgé (5 Mai 2020)

Bonjour à tous
j'ai eu un iPad mini 1ère génération qui est désormais au fond d'un tiroir car complètement inutilisable couramment pour cause de lenteur (iOs9). 
Cet iPad, dès le début pêchait surtout par une faible connexion à mon réseau WiFi. 
J'étais obligé de lui adjoindre une borne Airport pour avoir un débit acceptable.
D'un point de vue réseau, aucune comparaison, par exemple, avec mon MBP qui se connecte n'importe où chez moi sans borne.
J'envisage l'achat d'un nouvel iPad mini dont le format convient bien à mon utilisation. 
Qu'en est-il de sa capacité à se connecter au réseau WiFi ?
Ma maison a un étage et je ne veux pas mettre de répéteur wifi. 
Merci de vos témoignages.


----------



## RubenF (5 Mai 2020)

hello, 
en réalité, je pense que l'antenne Wifi de ton iPad commençait à fatiguer, et puis la technologie n'est plus du tout la même que celle de l'iPad Mini d'ajd. 

Il à une puce qui respecte les même protocoles que ton MBP si ce n'est mieux. 
Donc tu n'aura probablement aucun soucis, de plus tu as un délai de rétractation si jamais tu n'es pas satisfait de ton appareil. donc ne te fait pas de soucis et lance toi


----------



## Fullcrum (5 Mai 2020)

Salut

Le signal des *box* en général n’est pas terrible ...

Perso, j’ai une *AirportExtreme*, je " chope " le signal très loin.


----------



## macdgé (5 Mai 2020)

Merci pour vos réponses,
De mémoire le mini 1er était perfectible côté antenne WiFi.  a apparemment amélioré les modèles suivants (2ème antenne). 
J'ai un réseau en mode pont avec une Time Capsule et pas de problème de signal. 
Le mini 5 sur le refurb me fait de l'oeil, je vais peut-être me laisser tenter...
Bonne soirée


----------

